# NOTD April 3, 2011



## dropoffradar (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Long time no talk. I'm sorry for disappearing but life has been crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Heres my current NOTD:

Essie - Aruba Blue





I didn't clean up before taking photos, sorry! I thought the application on this one was great, this is two coats.


----------



## katana (Apr 3, 2011)

That blue is awesome!!! It's very pretty! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## heartlee (Apr 4, 2011)

I almost got this the other day.... but then again I wanted to buy like 10 new colors!! So I didn't end up buying any. This is so cute, LOVE IT!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

I love this blue! Thx for the pic!


----------

